# SigmaTel High Definition audio CODEC (Dell Dimension C521)



## Verin100 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm currently going through the motions of setting up my gf's computer with Windows XP.
No problems so far, except one.
I can't find the driver for the "SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC"\
I've tried going through the Dell site and when I try and download the driver, it downloads "DellDriverDownloadManager.application" which in turn tells me there's nothing to download and tells me to go where I've been going for the past hour.

Anybody know where I can download the driver specific for this device without getting force fed the DriverDetective nonsense?


----------



## Verin100 (Aug 29, 2009)

Oops! Sorry!
I found what I was looking for!
In case anyone has the same problem I did:
http://download.cnet.com/Audio-SIGM...io-Driver-Version-A08/3000-2110_4-107746.html


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Glad to see you got it sorted.
You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------

